# Share a good story



## Patrude (Jul 12, 2012)

We all have good stories regarding woodworking; just thought to take the time to share my story. I'm late 60's now and remember working with my mentor like it was yesterday. I was 27, working in an assembly plant, along with some 2500 other folks. Good job, but it was a job. I responded to a notice to apprentice with a soon to be retired craftsman in the woodshop and got the job. Ed had been working wood since he'd graduated from Worschester trade school in Massachusetts. He had a vast knowledge of working wood, and he loved the trade. He was by far the greatest teacher I've ever had. It was a large production shop, requiring countless operations for job runs. Set up work, making jigs and fixtures, it goes on and on. The job skills he passed along to me have been priceless. The care in which he taught me was beyond measure. He would explain and show me the job, show me how to do it and show me again. I remember one of our first jobs on the table saw; he made the set up and got to running the job. When he was satisfied I knew it he took it all down, guiding me to set it up and WE cut the wood together. He stood in such a way placing his hands on mine so I would feel the wood the way he did. The old shop has long since closed, the memories of working with a true master will forever remain with me. I've taught my son, and Grandson the very same way. I think of often, especially when I'm sharing his knowledge. There are some things that you never forget: Thanks Ed


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2012)

That's great Rich. I'm just a jackleg hack. I wish I'd had a master woodworker for a mentor. 

I made the statement before I think in your intro, that you live in a great city to be a "Fine Woodworker." Probably some won't get that. Taunton Press, which publishes _Fine Woodworking_ and many other trade/craft/hobby specific topics is based out of your fine city. 

I'm sure you know that, and I'm just wondering if they have a publicly accessible outlet/storefront, or if they give tours etc? 

Anyway thanks for sharing that with us. I hope others who've had mentors join in. I've had a few in some areas, mostly my dad, but for fine woodworking I'm just a jackleg.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jul 13, 2012)

Truly great story. I think we all know that the woodworking industry is a place for true characters and devoted individuals. This site is certainly proof of that!


----------



## Patrude (Jul 13, 2012)

BurlsorBust said:


> Truly great story. I think we all know that the woodworking industry is a place for true characters and devoted individuals. This site is certainly proof of that!


 Roger that: I actually discovered the site by accident and am very happy that I did. I find that those of us who work with wood tend to enjoy helping each other out Rich


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 13, 2012)

I've posted this elsewhere...

"Stop asking all the questions". That's what he would say right in the middle of something. I would refer to him as a master craftsman. My first shop was in an industrial district with several cabinet and woodworking shops within walking distance. Working late into the night I would hear tools running and it was coming from Werner's shop. His shop was a few doors down and across the street. At times I would go over there and bring an extra coffee just to say hello. Then there were times he would need help lifting something or moving something around, and I would help.

After many visits I would just hang out there. He was German and had a strong accent, and spoke broken English. He came from a long line of woodworkers and cabinetmakers. From what I remember from his lineage, the men in his family were in the trade as far back as his great, great grandfather.

His shop looked like it was transposed right out of a history book, except for some really old huge power equipment, mostly all cast iron stuff. As a newbie to woodworking, I would always think that his equipment should be upgraded. I wasn't one to talk, because at the time my table saw was a sheet of plywood with a circular saw underneath.

Anyway, Werner didn't need to advertise. His clientele was completely referral and there was a backlog. People paid his price or they walked. He did no negotiation.

I would go over to his shop whenever I could and help him for free, just to watch. In my mind he was my mentor. Even his appearance was overwhelming. He had very thick fingers that didn't look like they could even bend.

He remained in that shop for a long time and we became very good friends. I considered my time there an education I could get nowhere else for any price. It was his habit of signing and dating every piece made that I adopted. I still remember him working on something and I'd be yaking, and he would say "Stop asking all the questions". He was used to concentrating.

He moved out of state to be in business with one of his sons, and it was the last I saw of him. I was talking with one of my suppliers who heard he worked up to his 80's, and died. I felt something in me die. I felt a genuine loss. I would have liked to say to him "Thank you". 

.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 14, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I've posted this elsewhere...
> 
> "Stop asking all the questions". That's what he would say right in the middle of something. I would refer to him as a master craftsman. My first shop was in an industrial district with several cabinet and woodworking shops within walking distance. Working late into the night I would hear tools running and it was coming from Werner's shop. His shop was a few doors down and across the street. At times I would go over there and bring an extra coffee just to say hello. Then there were times he would need help lifting something or moving something around, and I would help.
> 
> ...





cabinetman said:


> .


----------



## Ironman (Jul 17, 2012)

You are privileged to have been taught by a good and creative man. Now, you are doing the same. Keeping the legacy alive by teaching it to your son and grandson. Such an empowering story.


----------

